# Vorbereitungen zum Angeln in einer Bucht auf Korcula / Kroatien



## domenico82 (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

werde vom 7.8.2010 bis 17.8.2010 Urlaub im Süden der Insel Korcula in Kroatien machen.

Hoffe bei euch Hilfe und Erfahrungen zu finden.

Da ich dort auch angeln möchte und noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Meeresangeln gemacht habe, habe ich natürlich ein paar wichtige Fragen um optimal vorbereitet zu sein.

Erst mal zur Unterkunft.
Werde in einer mehr oder weniger verlassenen Bucht direkt am Starnd wohen (siehe Foto).
Nach meinen Infos befinden sich in der Bucht lediglich 5 Ferienhäuser, deshalb vermute ich dementsprechend wenig Badebetrieb. Die Bucht soll auch sehr schlecht zu erreichen sein.
Des weiteren steht mir ein 4m Ruderboot zum Verfügung.

Würde gern in der Buch vom Boot aus oder eben auch vom Strand / Ufer aus angeln. Glaube weiter raus sollte ich mit einem Ruderboot nicht! Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Mit was für Fischarten kann ich da rechnen?

Ich besitze folgender Equipment:

2 Karpfenruten, 3,60m, 120g Wurfgewicht, jeweils 4000 Daiwa freilaufrolle, 0,30 Mono

Spinnrute 1: Shimano Speedmaster, 3m, 100g Wurfgewicht, Spro RedArc 3000, 0,17 geflochtene Spiderwire Tarnfarbe

Spinnrute 2: Shimano Besatmaster, 3m, 70g Wurfgewicht, Spro RedArc 2000, 0,22 Mono

Spinnrute 3: Shimano Beastmaster, 2,40m, 20g Wurfgewicht, Shimano Exage 1000, 0,18 Mono

Ersatzrolle hätte ich noch ne Exage 4000 mit Kampfbremse und 0,30 Mono bespult

Massig Wobbler, Spinner, Gummifische. eine ganz normale Süßwasserangelausrüstung zum Raubfisch- und Karpfenangeln.

Kann ich mit diesem Equipment was anfangen? 
Muss ich noch was dazukaufen?


Mit welcher Technik, welchen Ködern, welchen Montagen kann ich erfolgreich sein?

Was ich bisher gelesen habe sind Naturköder wie Calmar und Fischfetzen Top. Aber wie am besten anbieten? 

Mir werden bis zum Abreisetag sicher noch Fragen einfallen
Für den Moment solls das gewesen sein!

Bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Antworten

Dominik


----------



## zulu (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungen zum Angeln in einer Bucht auf Korcula / Kroatien*

Hi !

Eine trauminsel hast du dir da ausgesucht.

Ich war bisher 2 mal mit dem eigenen motorboot dort und zwar bei prizba.

Du hast mehrere möglichkeiten um an den seefisch zu kommen.

Allerdings ist das thema sehr komplex. Um wirklich  gute ergebnisse zu erzielen wirst du mühe haben.

Mal eben ein paar kleine fische zum spass fangen ist nicht schwer.
Willst du aber  brauchbare speisefische, oder was für die pfanne, musst du dich schön ins zeug legen.

Grundsätzlich bin ich der meinung das die naturköderangelei erfolgversprechender ist als spinnfischen.
Habe schon unendlich viele stunden versucht beim schleppen und vom ufer aus wolfsbarsche zu fangen , mit gaanz wenig erfolg. Dabei habe ich eine große palette von spinnern wobblern gufis und poppern ausprobiert.

Super, das du ein boot zur verfügung hast.

Mit diesem boot musst du an einer guten, tiefen stelle ankern. Dafür kaufe dir wenigstens 50m , besser noch mehr ankerleine aus biolen 0,8 mm. Das gibt es im baumarkt manchmal günstig zu kaufen . Z.B. in der Nautikabteilung von BAUHAUS. Als anker benutze am besten einen dicken stein mit loch. zum seil festbinden. Solche steine liegen da überall herum, musst nur ein bischen suchen.

Hast du eine gute stelle gefunden, gute stellen sind unterwassererhebungen ,steine oder abbruchkanten, lass den anker liegen und mach ne plastikflasche an das seilende. So kannst du den platz verlassen und später wiederkommen.

Vom ankernden boot fischt man mit einer stabilen spinnrute mit paternostersysthem auf grund. Blei 50 bis 100g, 2 haken, einer 30cm über grund der andere 1,50 m drüber.

Deine 100 g rute ist ein wenig lang dafür aber geht.
2.5 m wäre praktischer.

Köder am besten tintenfisch und zwar krake oder pulpo
calmar ist auch gut , aber nicht so zäh und wird schneller
 abgefressen. Wenn du eine kleine brasse gefangen hast, so 5-10 cm lang, nimm die unbedingt als köder und hänge sie mit nasenköderung an den oberen haken.
Dann fängst du vielleicht sowas


----------



## zulu (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungen zum Angeln in einer Bucht auf Korcula / Kroatien*

Du wirst mit der methode verschiedene grundfische fangen.

Ich tippe, dein erster fisch wird ein schriftbarsch sein.

Es gibt verschiedene barsche und brassen, mit denen du zuerst bekanntschaft machen wirst. Es gibt aber über sand auch plattfische, in den steinen conger, lippfische usw.
Nimm dich in acht vor dem sehr giftigen petermännchen und dem drachenkopf, denn die gehen dir auch an den haken.

Generell würde ich sagen , sind die morgenstunden  der späte nachmittag und abends die beste zeit. Ist aber auch noch abhängig von ebbe und flut.



Soviel erstmal zum boots angeln.
Wenn du da noch was wissen willst frag einfach, denn du kannst da z.b. auch noch auf calmare zupfen.

Wenn du in meinen berichten die ich hier bisher geschrieben habe etwas stöberst, wirst du noch einige tipps zu kroatien finden.

Vom ufer aus lohnen sich meeräschen , die kann man sehr schön mit weissbrot anlocken. Besonders morgens früh gehen die gut an den haken. Dafür besorge dir eine durchsichtige wasserkugel.

Etwas tiefer, mit pose angeboten fängst du mit weissbrot oder besser brotteig auch verschiedene brassen.

Mit deinen karpfenruten fischst du am besten mit laufbleimontage auf grund. Versuche sandige areale anzuwerfen. Da hast du gute chancen auf den könig aller brassen, die orada , zu deutsch goldbrasse. Der beste köder sind seeringelwürmer, die aber schwer zu besorgen sind.
Nimm immer zähe köder, die werden nicht so schnell von kleinen fischen abgefressen. Also tintenfisch und frische fischfetzen. Garnelen sind ein superköder, aber ruck zuck abgefressen.

Nimm dir taucherbrille und schnorchel mit und schau dir deine bucht genau an, dann wirst du erfolg haben.

Richte dir einen uferplatz an einem schönen felsen mit tiefem wasser davor  ein und fütter dort jeden tag 2 mal mit brot und fischabfällen an.
Alles schön zermanschen und mit sand vermischen.

soviel möglichkeiten.........

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## domenico82 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungen zum Angeln in einer Bucht auf Korcula / Kroatien*

@ zulu

danke für die wertvollen Tipps!

Würde natürlich gern verwertbare Fische fangen!
Wer steht nicht auf große Fische???
Wobei ich mir wenig Hoffnung auf Fisch schwerer 1kg mache.

Ists eigentlich grundsätzlich besser ne monofile zu nehmen?
Auf der 100g Spinnrute hab ich ja geflochtene drauf.

Was ist denn das für ein Fisch den du da gefangen hast?
Der schaut gefährlich aus

Ah und n Echolot hätt ich auch.

was meinst du genau mit z.b. auch noch auf calmare zupfen.

Ausserdem bräucht ich ne Empfehlung für n gutes Fischerkennungsbuch.
Man möchte ja schliesslich wissen was man fängt

danke


----------



## zulu (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungen zum Angeln in einer Bucht auf Korcula / Kroatien*

Guten morgen !

geflochtene ist genau richtig um über die distanz auch kleinste zupfer zu erkennen.

Hervorragend, wenn du ein echolot zur verfügung hast, dann kannst du den besten platz  vor deiner bucht finden.

Das ist der kroatische nationalfisch Kovac ungefährlich und einer der besten speisefische überhaupt. Nicht leicht zu überlisten.

weiteres später

#h

Z.


----------



## domenico82 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungen zum Angeln in einer Bucht auf Korcula / Kroatien*

Hi Leute!

würd mich über mehr Infos freuen

Danke


----------



## H3ndrik (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungen zum Angeln in einer Bucht auf Korcula / Kroatien*

Hey Zulu.!
Was ist das da für ein fisch.? Der sieht ja mega cool aus .


----------



## domenico82 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungen zum Angeln in einer Bucht auf Korcula / Kroatien*



zulu schrieb:


> Guten morgen !
> 
> 
> Das ist der kroatische nationalfisch Kovac ungefährlich und einer der besten speisefische überhaupt. Nicht leicht zu überlisten.
> ...


 
Bitte


----------



## zulu (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungen zum Angeln in einer Bucht auf Korcula / Kroatien*

Lateinisch 

Zeus faber

#h

Z.


----------



## domenico82 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungen zum Angeln in einer Bucht auf Korcula / Kroatien*



domenico82 schrieb:


> Ausserdem bräucht ich ne Empfehlung für n gutes Fischerkennungsbuch.
> Man möchte ja schliesslich wissen was man fängt
> 
> danke


 
Hi Leute, wär nett wenn mir jemand ne Empfehlung aussprechen kann

Danke


----------



## will_angeln (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungen zum Angeln in einer Bucht auf Korcula / Kroatien*



domenico82 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, wär nett wenn mir jemand ne Empfehlung aussprechen kann
> 
> Danke



Servus Dominik, 

so ein Zufall, ich fahre dieses Jahr auch auf die Insel Korcula. Bin im Norden der Insel bei Vela Luka. Und mit dabei hab ich meinen Kumpel Dominik (noch ein Zufall...). Aber leider erst die letzte August Woche...

Nun zu meinem Tipp - ein gutes kroatisches Buch (für den Fall dass du auch kroatisch sprichst)
"Sva riba Jadranskog mora" (alle Fische der Adria) von Neven Milišić. 
2003 erschienen. Kostet 299,- Kuna.(ca. 40 Euro). Hat fast 500 Seiten...

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass und schreib einfach mal wie es war... so n kurzen Erfahrungsbericht.

LG aus Hessen
Tommy


----------



## Andre´ (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorbereitungen zum Angeln in einer Bucht auf Korcula / Kroatien*

Probier mal Hühnchenbrust als Köder, hält deutlich länger am Haken als Garnelen und fängt auch Klasse.
Hatt mir immer wahnsinnig geholfen wenn ich mich durchein Meer an Kleinfischen angeln musste.

Lg

André


----------

